# Photo tournament: Light effects



## MBGraphics (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright, you can get pretty creative with this one. I don't care much about what it is, as long as it's a lighting effect. You can use lazers, you can use flashlights, you can spin your camera around with the shutter open for all I care  Be creative and have fun with it!! 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.



Here's mine:


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll dig through my pics and see what I can find


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2011)

does bokeh count? 

http://500px.com/photo/770652


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 14, 2011)

jnskyliner34 said:


> does bokeh count?



Bokeh always counts!!


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## ktec (Jun 15, 2011)

http://i51.tinypic.com/10ygr9h.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 15, 2011)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5260/5406802848_0387c39896_z.jpg


----------



## sunnysid3up (Jun 16, 2011)

Untitled by Michael_Liu, on Flickr


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 16, 2011)

sunnyside, i don't really see any sort of "light effect" do you have anything else? I do like the photo though


----------



## Apoc (Jun 17, 2011)

http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j383/apoc10/Nature/GEDC0269.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 17, 2011)

Mooaaarrrrr


----------



## TFT (Jun 17, 2011)

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Image00001-5.jpg


----------



## Manakore (Jun 19, 2011)

Double rainbow!


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 19, 2011)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Jim M/BW.jpg


----------



## El DJ (Jun 21, 2011)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5256/5477176861_0e31387c5b_b.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats 8, we had 9 but it looks like sunny took his off. Want me to throw it up? doesn't seem like we will get any more, this has been another slow one..


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 21, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 21, 2011)

It's up!: http://www.computerforum.com/197264-photo-tourney-poll-light-effects.html


----------

